# Painting Roof White _ Save on Cooling



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A lighter color roof won't attract/hold as much heat as a darker roof will but with the 3/4" air gap between the metal and the old roof would [I think] negate much of the heat transfer.


----------



## Hiskid (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Hiskid said:


> My Fl DW roof is metal put on top of shingles using 1x4's. Its faded forest green. Will painting it white have much affect on cooling costs ? Thanks GBY


The attic space is "usually" not conditioned. That being said I would look into adding ceiling insulation, perhaps blown in or even batts, rather than doing anything with the roof.
That will give you a better atmosphere in your home during both heating and cooling seasons. If fact, you may actually be getting some heat gain in the winter from your darker shaded roof that is helping your heating bill now and if that is the case you certainly need more insulation.


----------



## Hiskid (Dec 12, 2016)

Missouri Bound said:


> The attic space is "usually" not conditioned. That being said I would look into adding ceiling insulation, perhaps blown in or even batts, rather than doing anything with the roof.
> That will give you a better atmosphere in your home during both heating and cooling seasons. If fact, you may actually be getting some heat gain in the winter from your darker shaded roof that is helping your heating bill now and if that is the case you certainly need more insulation.[/QUOTE
> 
> I should have been more clearer. It is a double wide m/h with mostly cathederal ceilings.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Painting may be your only option then.
And now I know what DW means :smile:

Make sure you have the roof cleaned thoroughly and primed.
And there are reflective paints just for that purpose.


----------



## NeoHawk (Jun 13, 2020)

If you want to quantify the effect on cooling costs for a cost/benefit study, try some of the data and info at the DOE Energy Star web pages.
https://www.energystar.gov/products/building_products/roof_products
Also, the articles refer to the products as "roof coatings" and "elastomeric" instead of just any old white paint.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lighter colors/shades reflect light, darker absorbs. so yes, it would help. would the difference be noticable, who knows. 

i am no expert on this. but if it was me, and this is after the fact mute, but i would looked into mounting the panels with a gap over the roof, say 6", and with top vents. so the heat could be vented out.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I once had a lean-to flat roof replaced, after they tarmac'd it they suggested I put I forgot what they called it, to reflect the heat off, it was a silver paint, not sure if it worked, but did it anyway


----------

